# Word for the day  brolly



## Josiah (Mar 4, 2015)

*brolly*



[*brol*-ee] 
Spell Syllables

noun, plural *brollies. *_British Informal.

_1.an umbrella.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2015)

Yup that's what almost everyone here calls an Umbrella.. very commonly used  British slang word for Umbrella 

When it's raining we go out wearing our wellies ( galoshes or rubber boots to you) and carrying our brolly..


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

Aye.  And I get blank looks when I say in the US!


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 4, 2015)

I never realised it was a British word!


----------



## Josiah (Mar 4, 2015)

HollyDolly's Brolly. Sounds like the title of a children's book.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 4, 2015)

brolly used in Vancouver, B.C., also bumbershoot for umbrella.  Not heard it in Ontario


----------



## oakapple (Mar 8, 2015)

my grandparents always called a brolly a GAMP. Only discovered when older that it's from Dickens, a character called Sarah, or Sairey, Gamp, a disreputable midwife, always drunk and always carrying a battered old brolly.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> HollyDolly's Brolly. Sounds like the title of a children's book.




haha that's funny...but yet true it does doesn't it?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 8, 2015)

My grandmother called it a bumbershoot.

Hollydolly's Brolly a children's book. I already have a picture in my mind's eye of the artwork


----------

